# Is Uber double dipping w Instant Pay Fee?



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

After a slow and boring Christmas Eve shift, I have $70.49 in my Uber account. Instant Pay cost $.50 (50 cent), right? When I go to transfer the money, the next screen shows $69.99 will be transferred, ok, then I hit "transfer now" and I see $69.99 - 0.50... $69.49 Total Payout.

Has anyone noticed anything like that? Looks like they're taking the $.50 fee twice in one transaction or am I missing something?

Edit: Pending transfer in my bank account shows $69.99, so it appears to be correct, but still a confusing math by Uber. BTW, Lyft was doing something similar, it showed an amount after $.50 deduction, then when transferred it shows the in app balance as -$0.50 (negative 50 cent), then later on seem to fix itself. 

I wonder if it's sort of like a pre authorization thing to make sure you still going to be over the minimum transfer amount after the fee is applied?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's weird . .. Uber shows your deposit is going to be .50 less... if you have 100.00 it says deposit will be 99.50 but the deposit will be 100.00


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

It's a glitch. You start out after your 1st Instant Pay at -$0.50. I've brought this to Uber's attention so many times and all I get is the reaction like I'm on some controlled substance


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Uber takes money off the top from the passenger (fee), 25% from the driver, and .50¢ for driver pay outs. Not a bad deal for Uber!


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

No I guess not. And I just recently (I know a little late) learned about their upfront pricing scam. So on top of all that, they charge riders more than they show and pay drivers.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> No I guess not. And I just recently (I know a little late) learned about their upfront pricing scam. So on top of all that, they charge riders more than they show and pay drivers.


That is exactly correct.


----------

